# need help



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

hey guys, need a little help. my dog is a 1 yr old black lab. i have 4.5 foot tall chain linked fence in my backyard. they problem is my dog knows how to climb the fence and get out. anybody else ever have this problem, or similar to it? how do i get her to stop climbing the fence? any info would be much appreciated! thanks


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, I could share a funny story about an electric pet fence and a couple of house cats, but I don't thiink that's appropriate here.

Taller fence?

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Razor wire. No try putting some chicken wire on the fence you have now, because the holes are smaller so your dog wont be able to climb up.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Run an electric fence around the top. Have it angled in just a bit and about 6" from the top. Works great.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

gonehuntin' said:


> Run an electric fence around the top. Have it angled in just a bit and about 6" from the top. Works great.


How about an E-collar nic or jolt when you see her trying to escape? Would a couple of these and then a dummy collar help solve the problem?
Other than that I think the finer wire is the way I'd go. Those E-fences can be pretty but may get the message across too.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

dfisher said:


> How about an E-collar nic or jolt when you see her trying to escape? Would a couple of these and then a dummy collar help solve the problem?
> Other than that I think the finer wire is the way I'd go. Those E-fences can be pretty but may get the message across too.
> 
> Good luck,
> Dan


You could do it with an ecollar, but then it kind of becomes a tool of negative reinforcement. You must also watch the dog at all times that it's outside because timing is of paramont importance when using an ecollar.

For me, it's always been far easier to just use the electric wire with fencing unit and let the dog out there. A dog will be a dog and nature will take it's course.


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

gonhuntin' i took your advice and ran an electric fence around the top of the fence. it has worked out pretty well so far. he got jolted once. and hasn't tried it again. i've only had it up for about a half hour now, but it seems to be workin. 
is there anything else i should watch out for with the electric fence?
thankyou for your advice, i really appreciate it.
jeff


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Not really Jeff. They are problem and maintenance free. That's what I liked about them.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Theres only one thing they do attract lightning, the one on our horse pasture get fried a couple times a year. After its been on the dog fence for awhile you can probably turn it off, dogs are a lot smarter than horses or maybe just more sensitve to shocks.

Mines been turned off for years and you can't drag my dogs into it :wink:


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

yea, i was hoping by the summer or even before that i wouldn't even have to have it turned on. she hasn't tried to get out since that one time last night (at least i didn't hear any yelps when i was sleeping). thanks again!
jeff


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Once he's broken to it, you can leave the wire up and turn the fencer off.


----------

